
Ask HN: Where's Wally? Practice for 26 years, monetise and become an instant hit - leonagano
https://twitter.com/leonagano/status/1265403380589002753
======
leonagano
I've been writing timeless insights from pre-internet companies. I wanted to
share here why it took 26 years to Wally's creator become successful

